# When it's time to turn in one's drivers license



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

(Could this be TRUE?)

An elderly couple were on their way to
Greenville, North Carolina when they
stopped at McDonald's in Lawrenceville, VA.
They did not know that they had hit this
deer until someone in McDonald's told
them. The elderly man said he noticed that
the car was starting to run a little hot the
last few miles.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

cant see the pic


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> cant see the pic


 don't know why i can on my side....wonder what i did...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i fixed it. it hates bitmaps


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome 
poor deer


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Dang photoshop... They needed the deer off the ground to make it more realistic. If they had driven a mile with that deers nose on the ground it would be gone. Don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I call BS also...


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

650Brute said:


> I call BS also...


 I agree. That SOB. would look like a scene from "Texas Chainsaw Massacre" if it were real. They would be Burger on the windshield and gore slung everywhere.





Just sayin'


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea a hit like that would have blown the stomach out for sure.


----------

